# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Political Posters...

## S-N-A-F-U

*These will make you snicker, unless you're a* *millennial snowflake...*

----------


## Karl

Keep the snowflakes. .

Happy with just a dusting..

Content to let Springfield and St Louis shovel oout 4 once

----------


## QuaseMarco

> *These will make you snicker, unless you're a* *millennial snowflake...*


Sorry but I do not see a post other than the headline. Is it just me?

----------

Beachcomber (01-16-2019),Big Bird (09-04-2019),Coolwalker (01-16-2019),Forreal (01-16-2019),metalman (04-25-2019),sargentodiaz (01-18-2019)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Sorry but I do not see a post other than the headline. Is it just me?


It probably is my browser acting up.  Sorry!

----------


## Coolwalker

*More camouflaged photos. Can't decide which one I didn't see I liked best.


But I'll give you one:*

----------

Brat (01-30-2019),jirqoadai (08-22-2019),Liberty Monkey (01-17-2019),QuaseMarco (01-17-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*She suffers from slow onset dementia. <but I'm not a doctor>*

----------

Brat (01-30-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (01-30-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (01-30-2019),jirqoadai (03-08-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Brat (01-30-2019),jirqoadai (03-08-2019),Rita Marley (02-09-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (03-08-2019),Kris P Bacon (02-03-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (03-08-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (03-08-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

take it all with you and we will sainthood you

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco

SESSIONS WAS A COWARD

----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco

:Thumbsup20:

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> *More camouflaged photos. Can't decide which one I didn't see I liked best.
> 
> 
> But I'll give you one:*


A pastor, a priest and a rabbi walk into a bar.jpg

----------

Dave37 (04-05-2019),QuaseMarco (03-18-2019)

----------


## Ill-informed

Glad you're back. Thanks Pookie.

----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2019),jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Dave37 (04-05-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2019)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

2020.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (04-06-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

#LockThemAllUp

----------

Hillofbeans (04-21-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

Obama-Hillary-Trump.jpg

----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

your still a dick.jpg

----------

jirqoadai (08-22-2019)

----------


## QuaseMarco

government care.jpg

----------


## jirqoadai

most of us havent been near a rez for fifty years. i visited twice when i was little. saw a 92 y/o woman living in a rotted out house using an outhouse and cane busting up coal with a five pound sledge hammer.
the one in ny i saw holes in fort niagras walls where we used to live.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

